# can i upgrade to spring forks



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

hi need some help i just got my kid a pinnacle kauri 26 and wonted to change to forks to better one is it even possible



https://www.evanscycles.com/brand/pinnacle/kauri-26-inch-kids-bike-939184


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

That fork looks long enough that a suspension fork with moderate travel might work. The trick might be finding one with the right dimensions, as several variables need to line up for it to work.

Vocabulary: most people refer to a fork as either "rigid" or "suspension". That bike has a rigid fork. All suspension forks have a spring of some sort. That spring can be a sealed chamber of adjustable compressed air called an "air spring" or a metal spring called a coil. Nicer coil springs are heavier and usually reserved for big bikes to take heavy hits, but you'll also find cheaper coil springs in cheaper forks. Air springs are lighter and generally easier to fine-tune with a little patience.

Also, a single bicycle has a fork. A bicycle with "forks" (plural form of fork) is possible but it would be a weird-looking and unique bicycle.

There's also a "springer fork" that you might find on vintage bikes and low riders. That's a different topic.


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

mack_turtle said:


> That fork looks long enough that a suspension fork with moderate travel might work. The trick might be finding one with the right dimensions, as several variables need to line up for it to work.
> 
> Vocabulary: most people refer to a fork as either "rigid" or "suspension". That bike has a rigid fork. All suspension forks have a spring of some sort. That spring can be a sealed chamber of adjustable compressed air called an "air spring" or a metal spring called a coil. Nicer coil springs are heavier and usually reserved for big bikes to take heavy hits, but you'll also find cheaper coil springs in cheaper forks. Air springs are lighter and generally easier to fine-tune with a little patience.
> 
> ...


where would i start to look or measure


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Axle size
Steerer tube diameter
Travel (80mm is probably the limit)
Brake type- almost all modern forks will have a way to mount that disc brake caliper.

Alternatively, how fat of a tire can you stiff in the existing fork?


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

So taking the rigid off and measure the stem ?
Tube diameter it length and width off hole top and bottom


----------

